

Togo Solar Connected Solar Charger - crunkykd
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/798604928/togo-solar-connected-solar-charger

======
crunkykd
Shameless self-promotion of a high-tech solar charger I've been working on for
a year. Just went live today. It's got all the best ideas around solar
gathered into a single box.

